# Need advice on whether I should apply for Pilot



## Android (3 Jul 2006)

Hi everybody. This is my first post after a month or so of lurking, so please go easy on me!

I've been considering a radical career change from computer programming.  I'm 25 years old, and will complete a 4 year computer science degree this summer at TRU in Kamloops, BC.  Part of that degree program is a Co-op program, in which you take a semester and work in your chosen field.

I became interested in programming when I was 15, and spent hours playing with code and writing games at home.  From there, it seemed like programming was what I wanted to do.  My co-op job was a real eye opener.  The place I worked at had a darkened room where all of the developers worked, and I spent 4 months sitting in the same chair, working on the same boring code for 8 hours a day.  By the end of it, I had realized that I would NOT succeed in such an environment.  The excitement (ok, I'm a nerd) and creativity of recreational programming is replaced by monotony and finicky details in the real world, and I needed to stay the hell away from it.

Since then, I have been actively researching my alternatives and completing my degree.  I've realized a number of things about myself that make me incompatible with the average programming job:
 - I hate to sit still. I'm happiest when I'm doing tasks that require me to move around, such as my current on-site computer tech job.
 - I enjoy dealing with people.
 - I strongly dislike pointless tasks.  This is not to say that I'm lazy, but I am motivated by the importance and utility of whatever task I'm working on.  Give me a TPS report to fill out and it'll decompose before it returns.  However, if a client's hard drive has eaten her baby photos, I'll work 8 hours straight to resurect them.
 - I like machines.  My hobbies usually revolve around making a car or motorcycle do things the factory never intended.

So, as I see it, being a Pilot would be a good career choice for me. I'll have a degree this August, I like machines and moving around, and I've wanted to be a Pilot since I was a kid.  From what I understand, being a Pilot in the CF is a job that makes you feel useful, and changes enough to keep you interested. I would love to feel like I was doing something that helps people, and after my time is up I'm set if I want to become a commercial pilot.  Or I could stay in and retire at 45.

Unfortunately, there are a number of issues that complicate things.
 - I have a fiance who would really rather not move to Moose Jaw.
 - I've held on to the "nobody tells ME what to do!" mindset past my teens.
 - I'll have to leave all my friends behind. I really value close friends, and making new ones every few years won't be easy.
 - As I understand it, being a Pilot is a 9 year commitment. I'm scared of making that commitment and changing my mind 3 years in. I have a history of getting bored with things quickly.

So there's my situation. A large part of me wants to just drop everything and go for it, but I'm really scared of making the wrong decision. I'm about to send my application in to join the Primary Reserves as an officer cadet so I can get a taste of the military before making any permanent decisions, but I'd like to find out as much as I can about being a pilot first.

Does anybody have any advice?  Been in a similar situation?  What's life as a CF pilot really like?


----------



## Torlyn (3 Jul 2006)

Android said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, there are a number of issues that complicate things.
> - I have a fiance who would really rather not move to Moose Jaw.
> - I've held on to the "nobody tells ME what to do!" mindset past my teens.
> - I'll have to leave all my friends behind. I really value close friends, and making new ones every few years won't be easy.
> - As I understand it, being a Pilot is a 9 year commitment. I'm scared of making that commitment and changing my mind 3 years in. I have a history of getting bored with things quickly.



As to the first one, it's really too bad.  If she's not willing to follow you around, then perhaps either A: This isn't the career for you, or B: she isn't the woman for you.    Military spouses have it rough in that regard.  Perhaps the idea of always having close friends wherever you move might offset that...  As you well know, Moose Jaw is not the only place you'll be posted.

#2.  I did as well.  Until basic.  You will learn WHY that attitude doesn't work anymore.  Once you see and understand the mechanisms behind the why, the mindset will disappear.

#3.  You will leave friends behind, no question.  If they were truely good friends, you'll still talk to them, regardless of where you go.  As for making new ones every few years, yes, you will.  BUT, you have to remember being in the military is like living in a small city of 50,000 some odd people.  You will take friends with you wherever you go.  It's one of the more attractive parts of the CF, IMO.

#4.  Do not, I repeat, do NOT let your fiancée read #4.  If you're scared of commitment, you probably shouldn't have popped the question.     You will not get bored in the military.  If you find that you are, the onus is on you to discuss this through your CoC, and eventually they will find something that interests you.  People will always complain that they're bored, but if they do, it's their own damned fault.

It's a big plunge, no question, but a good one.  Either way, good luck.

T


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jul 2006)

Lets break this down a bit.


			
				Android said:
			
		

> I've been considering a radical career change from computer programming.  I'm 25 years old, and will complete a 4 year computer science degree this summer at TRU in Kamloops, BC.  Part of that degree program is a Co-op program, in which you take a semester and work in your chosen field.


Nothing wrong with these feelings.


			
				Android said:
			
		

> I became interested in programming when I was 15, and spent hours playing with code and writing games at home.  From there, it seemed like programming was what I wanted to do.  My co-op job was a real eye opener.  The place I worked at had a darkened room where all of the developers worked, and I spent 4 months sitting in the same chair, working on the same boring code for 8 hours a day.  By the end of it, I had realized that I would NOT succeed in such an environment.  The excitement (ok, I'm a nerd) and creativity of recreational programming is replaced by monotony and finicky details in the real world, and I needed to stay the hell away from it.


Perhaps you picked the wrong place to try your skills and should have looked for a different organization with a work environment more suited to your style.


			
				Android said:
			
		

> Since then, I have been actively researching my alternatives and completing my degree.  I've realized a number of things about myself that make me incompatible with the average programming job:
> - I hate to sit still. I'm happiest when I'm doing tasks that require me to move around, such as my current on-site computer tech job.


The Military is good for this.


			
				Android said:
			
		

> - I enjoy dealing with people.


Again, the Military is good for this.


			
				Android said:
			
		

> - I strongly dislike pointless tasks.  This is not to say that I'm lazy, but I am motivated by the importance and utility of whatever task I'm working on.  Give me a TPS report to fill out and it'll decompose before it returns.  However, if a client's hard drive has eaten her baby photos, I'll work 8 hours straight to resurect them.


Now you may be facing problems.  There will be many tasks in the Military, that if you don't look at them closely enough, may seem pointless (They of course always have some purpose.)  You will HAVE TO complete many Reports, and other Administrative writing, as an officer and a Pilot.  You will have to be responsible and fill them out, or you will fail as a Pilot and an officer.  Fact of life.  You will have to do them, and in a timely fashion.


			
				Android said:
			
		

> - I like machines.  My hobbies usually revolve around making a car or motorcycle do things the factory never intended.


The Military could be what you are looking for.


			
				Android said:
			
		

> So, as I see it, being a Pilot would be a good career choice for me. I'll have a degree this August, I like machines and moving around, and I've wanted to be a Pilot since I was a kid.  From what I understand, being a Pilot in the CF is a job that makes you feel useful, and changes enough to keep you interested. I would love to feel like I was doing something that helps people, and after my time is up I'm set if I want to become a commercial pilot.  Or I could stay in and retire at 45.


This is a rather radical change from everything else you have stated.


			
				Android said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, there are a number of issues that complicate things.
> - I have a fiance who would really rather not move to Moose Jaw.


She won't have to go to Moose Jaw.  You will not need to move her until you are finished all your training and posted to your first Unit.  She can stay at home.


			
				Android said:
			
		

> - I've held on to the "nobody tells ME what to do!" mindset past my teens.


This could be your ball-breaker.  Loose that attitude or loose your opportunities in the CF.


			
				Android said:
			
		

> - I'll have to leave all my friends behind. I really value close friends, and making new ones every few years won't be easy.


Don't worry.  You'll make many more and better, longer lasting friendships in the CF.


			
				Android said:
			
		

> - As I understand it, being a Pilot is a 9 year commitment. I'm scared of making that commitment and changing my mind 3 years in. I have a history of getting bored with things quickly.


You are your own worse enemy.  Make up your mind.  Get rid of the doubts.  Should I say "Be a Man!"?


			
				Android said:
			
		

> So there's my situation. A large part of me wants to just drop everything and go for it, but I'm really scared of making the wrong decision. I'm about to send my application in to join the Primary Reserves as an officer cadet so I can get a taste of the military before making any permanent decisions, but I'd like to find out as much as I can about being a pilot first.
> 
> Does anybody have any advice?  Been in a similar situation?  What's life as a CF pilot really like?



Just out of curiosity; why do you really want to be an officer or a pilot?  It seems like you may enjoy the LCIS trade as a NCM in a Field Unit a lot better.  Just because you think you have a degree, doesn't necessarily make you officer or Pilot material.


----------



## Android (3 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I really appreciate you guys taking the time to fill me in, the more advice the better!

To clear things up a little...

 - Being a pilot was one of those dream jobs I thought of when I was 8 and forgot all about when I got into high school.  It seemed like a cool thing to do, but I never gave it serious consideration until recently.

 - My motivation for joining the military is that it seems to be a more rewarding life that is more compatible with the things I find interesting. The downside is that it is much LESS compatible with my personal life.  I'm leaning towards the Air Force because I'm interested in flying, and Navy will keep me away from home too much.

 - To be perfectly honest, I suspect that a lot of this may be me trying to escape sitting behind a desk, and the military being the most obvious choice. That's why I want to learn as much as I can, to make sure that I'm being honest with myself about the choices I'm making.

 - I know there are many technical positions in the CF that would be a better fit for my education, but my goal here is to move AWAY from desk jobs and repetitive detail-oriented tasks.  I've realized in the last few years that I'm only going to live once, and I'd like to cram as many fulfilling moments in as I can.  Flying for the Canadian Forces around the world is going to give me more cool-grandpa stories than normalizing databases will.

 - Regarding choosing the officer path over the enlisted path, that's got more to do with the fact that it will make my degree useful than any overwhelming desire to be an officer.  I don't have enough leadership experience to know if it is something that I would do well at.  I'd certainly like to give it a shot though.

 - If I were single, I'd probably have made my decision by now.  I've been with my fiance for 5 years now, and I would really hate to lose her.  I know that if I have to choose between her and my own happiness I'll choose happiness, but that's a bridge I'd like to avoid crossing.  For what it's worth I think she'd follow me, but I don't know if things would hold together in the long term.  In any case, NOW is the time to make these decisions, before a mortgage and kids show up.


I'm relieved that everybody keeps telling me that the military is good for making friends.  How does this work if you move from base to base?  Do you keep in contact with buddies from the last posting, or do people tend to move with you?

I know my posts up to this point have sounded like a lot of indecision and whining, but I don't anticipate having any problems overcoming my own personal likes and dislikes if I decide being a Pilot is what I want to do. I know that I'll have to suck it up, and I'm prepared to do it. To be honest, I feel like I've been too soft my whole life, and the military has a reputation for fixing that.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jul 2006)

I'm glad you are considering the AF as a carer, ist a great life.

As for your question about freinds, i realize you are new here but you are not some young kid.  Shake your head a little.  Your freinds dont move just because you do.  if they were good enough freinds then there's always the phone, email and you can always go visit on your time off......just the same as you would with family or civy freinds.  i see freinds all the time in the course of my duties.  I meet up with a few of them i dont see very often i Hawaii in less that 2 weeks for an exercise.....


Welcome to army.ca

make sure you read the air force forum, you'll find it helpfull, lots of us zoomies around


----------



## jmnavy (4 Jul 2006)

Hi Android.  Your story sounds familiar.  I finished my degree in computer science earlier this year and I'm joining the CF as a pilot as well.  Got the offer today actually  ;D  I've been in the naval reserves for 3 years and I've loved it!  Definitely better than computer programming.  That being said, be aware that the application process for pilot is a lengthy one.  Even at that, once you're in and you've finished your iap/botc (basic training course) there's a very long waiting list for flight school, so if you're looking to get away from a desk, be aware that it won't happen all at once.

If you're worried about what life would be like for a family in the CF, it might help to look up "MFRC" on google (Military Family Resource Centre).  Here's a link to the esquimalt mfrc web page, it'll give you an idea of what kinds of programs are available for military families.
http://www.esquimaltmfrc.com/

I've got an uncle who's just finishing up his career as a pilot in the cf and he learned I was applying he asked me "Do you know the difference between dedication and commitment?  The chicken is dedicated to making eggs, the pig is committed to making bacon."  This Christmas he gave me a "flying pig" toy.  I've met a lot of military pilots by now and _none_ of them would ever want a different career, but make sure you're ready for the commitment.  It was great getting the call today with a job offer, but it's a 9 year commitment for me now.  If that's too much for you right now, check out the reserves.  I've had a *blast* with them!


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Jul 2006)

Android, 90% of your career will be what you personally make of it -- the rest is stuff you can't change.  Doesn't matter what you're doing in the CF, it all is exciting and rewarding....if you make it that way.  It can also be tedious and boring if you so choose.  A little bit of truth in everything folks have mentioned so far...some times it's best to forge ahead into the relative unknown with a good/positive attitude.  I can't tell you that life in the CF as a pilot will be right for you, or not.  It has the potential to be.  I love it, but only partially for flying...the rest of my enjoyment in being a pilot in the CF is in being an operator in a dynamic organization.  Flying tactical helos - good.  Working with some of the best/most switched on folks the country has to offer - better.  Happily saving up good stories that I can wax on about in my old age when I'm wearing diapers - best....haven't any regrets to date, and I'm sure I will not have regretted a single thing I've done or experienced in my time in the service when I'm done.

"It's all good."


Cheers,
Duey

p.s.  Did you say you've been engaged for five years?  Marry her, tell her you'll spend your entire career in one location, then blame it on the recruiter (with deepest respect to Kincanucks and Co.   ) on your next posting!  j/k  ;D


----------



## Loachman (6 Jul 2006)

Some random thoughts and comments:

Nine years seems like a lot, but it whizzes by pretty quickly. Thirty-three years has too. I wouldn't have done much differently.

I've never been bored for long (except during the odd rain-sodden exercise). Variety abounds.

Speaking of rain-sodden - I've lived and slept in some less than luxurious places over the years, but others have more than made up for that.

I lost all interest in school after joining the reserves. Fortunately, a degree was not a requirement when I went regular. My study habits were pretty crappy up until I hit Moose Jaw - they developed pretty quickly at that point, and well enough to get through. If you want something badly enough - and that's the key, by the way - you'll do pretty much anything to get it.

Don't expect to spend any more time at home than a Navy guy.

Moose Jaw isn't a bad place. Like anything, it's what you (and/or she) make(s) of it.

Yes, you'll be told what to do a lot of the time, especially during your initial training where relevancy may or may not be obvious (or even exist on occasion) but you'll be expected to make your own decisions a lot too, especially after earning those wings. This job has a lot of responsibility.

I've also found that there's a lot of freedom, too.

One moves a lot, but quickly makes friends (who have a lot in common) wherever one goes, and pretty soon one knows somebody everywhere.

I've done a ton of stuff that few others get to do at any price - while being paid for it to boot.

It's not for everyone, and there's no guarantee of success, but I highly recommend it.

And if the wings don't turn, something's not right...


----------



## Zoomie (7 Jul 2006)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And if the wings don't turn, something's not right...



Pfft...

To quote what is immortalized on the walls of the MES - "First you get good, then you go Multi..."


----------



## munky99999 (7 Jul 2006)

> Regarding choosing the officer path over the enlisted path, that's got more to do with the fact that it will make my degree useful than any overwhelming desire to be an officer.  I don't have enough leadership experience to know if it is something that I would do well at.  I'd certainly like to give it a shot though.


When I asked this question to myself my attitude and answer was basically exactly the same. I just said to myself, perhaps my leadership skills need an upgrade, but they will certainly train me for that. Like I told my interviewer, I’m not really a verbal kind of person. He said that they will make you one.

The kind of leader I am. I tell the person below me. I need this done by this time. Get it done. I then go help out. One thing I hate to do is stand by and watch people work when I can be in there working. From your post it seems you’re exactly the same.


> f I were single, I'd probably have made my decision by now.  I've been with my fiance for 5 years now, and I would really hate to lose her.  I know that if I have to choose between her and my own happiness I'll choose happiness, but that's a bridge I'd like to avoid crossing.  For what it's worth I think she'd follow me, but I don't know if things would hold together in the long term.  In any case, NOW is the time to make these decisions, before a mortgage and kids show up.


My suggestion would be to break it to her and not make it sound like an ultimatum. Hell if anything you could try to make it sound like it’s the militaries fault that she has to come with you (emphasis on the try though, because ultimately it is up to you technically). My guess though is that she does love you and will follow you to hell and back, hopefully not literally. Just look at the possible outcomes. You take the job as you are very much inclined to do so. She will probably follow you because of love. The chances of her not following you are very slim. You can also go the recruiting centre and get some kids information. Like the crime levels on bases, the school quality and etc. As a sort of back-up if she’s on the fence. The best bet would be to speak with her on your intentions and say that it’s not final, that life can be so much better on a base because of the security. That the pay is better then what you are currently receiving (if this is true I don’t know). That you will be much more interested in your job. ETC.



> I'm relieved that everybody keeps telling me that the military is good for making friends.  How does this work if you move from base to base?  Do you keep in contact with buddies from the last posting, or do people tend to move with you?


Well I’m not in the military yet, but from real life and from many different places. You will find A LOT of very close friends. Possibly closer then most other friends you have had.

As for keeping in contact with friends, I don’t know how it works for others, but the old snail mail and phone should work. Alternatively email and IM messengers can work wonders. I intend to use email to keep in touch with my family and friends that I leave back at home. No fiancée for me though, not sure if that’s a good thing or a bad thing.

4:30 am!!!


----------



## Torlyn (7 Jul 2006)

munky99999 said:
			
		

> Well I’m not in the military yet, but from real life and from many different places.



Then stop giving advice.  Speak not about that which you know nothing.

T


----------



## Loachman (7 Jul 2006)

munky99999 said:
			
		

> No fiancée for me though, not sure if that’s a good thing or a bad thing.


Good thing.

For her.


----------



## Franko (7 Jul 2006)

....and on that note, let's get back on topic.     :

Regards


----------



## Android (8 Jul 2006)

Thanks again for all the input.  I'm finally starting to get some clarity on my thoughts and the path I need to take, and it's a relief.

The posts in this thread have highlighted two important things for me:

1: I need to quit my frickin whining and get my act together.

2: Everyone I've spoken to that is involved in the military is passionate about what they are doing. I'm not aware of any other field that has the same level of dedication and purpose.

I've also realized that this whole crisis has been brought about by losing my "goal" in life. I've spent years focusing on getting through the university tunnel, and now that I'm there I've realized I just spent 4 years climbing through the wrong tunnel. I look at the world around me and the people in it and think "This is it? All this learning and hard work so we can work meaningless jobs?"

I'm tired of feeling mediocre, so I'm going to man up and do something about it.

My application for joining the Rocky Mountain Rangers (Primary Reserve, Infantry) as an Officer Cadet goes in on Monday.

I've changed my daily routine from stumbling out of bed and rushing to work late to getting up 2 hours early and going for a run or bike ride, followed by pushups and a shower. It hurts, but a bit of pain is going to be needed if I'm going to get to the level I need to be for training. I'm also going to need to upgrade my "keeping my &(*& together" abilities and maturity.

The reserves will be the first step on my path towards pilot. I've got a goal, and damn if it doesn't feel good. :threat:

Thanks again, and please keep the advice coming. I want to know as much as possible.

EDIT: I also had a good long talk about it with the fiance last night. I'd been keeping a fair amount of this from her until I had my own mind made up. There was a bit of crying and arguing, but by the end of it she had warmed up a little bit to the idea. She's still not thrilled with the idea of being left alone while I'm gone, but she understands why I need to do this.

In any case, she'll come with me. Wedding is still on for next summer. She says no kids till I'm out though.  :-\


----------



## Paper2Pilot (9 Jul 2006)

Android said:
			
		

> EDIT: I also had a good long talk about it with the fiance last night. I'd been keeping a fair amount of this from her until I had my own mind made up. There was a bit of crying and arguing, but by the end of it she had warmed up a little bit to the idea. She's still not thrilled with the idea of being left alone while I'm gone, but she understands why I need to do this.
> 
> In any case, she'll come with me. Wedding is still on for next summer. She says no kids till I'm out though.  :-\



Note on your relationship issue: Both my fiancé and I are in the military, we have been together for 3 years and he is currently in Afghanistan on a 6 month deployment. I am in the process of commissioning into the Pilot trade (from RMS ClerK). When I told him that I was interested in becoming a Pilot he did not blink an eye, and immediately gave me full support, despite the time it means we will have to spend apart (could be years). As for him, he is going to try to re-muster to Armoured when he gets home - which I can add is not a comforting thought for me. I did not cry and try to convince him to change his mind, even though I know I would be a million times more worried about him with him in Afghanistan driving a tank than sitting at a desk operating a switchboard. I know he is not happy in his current trade though, and I guess that what I am trying to say is that I will support him in whatever he wants to do, just as he supports me. This is the kind of relationship that you need if you want to join the military (any trade) since inevitably there will be a lot of time spent apart on deployments, courses etc. I think that before two people get married, they need to be on the same page and willing to support each other through anything, and if your fiancée is now changing her mind about children and is very nervous about her life changing... either the marriage or the career decision should be put on hold. Maybe she would be able to handle the time spent apart and maybe not - but you need to know before you get married. IMHO..


----------

